# Problems with new site



## bfitz3 (Oct 18, 2015)

I like the way it looks, but something about the site's new format has increased the time to open a page dramatically. On my mobile device, a page would typically open in a second or less. Now, the quickest time if timed is 8 seconds. 

It's kind of driving me to stay off the site. A shame... Lots of great stuff here!


----------



## TheRambler (Oct 18, 2015)

+1 , i have noticed a substantial delay when using the mobile site. Its not always bad, but frequently has quite a long loading delay. Makes no difference if i am on wifi or lte

Using an iphone 5s, verizon, if it matters.


----------



## bruce (Oct 18, 2015)

I had also requested or used the link for lost password and never got the e-mail to re set, lucky I tried enough combo's and found my password


----------



## Aranyic (Oct 18, 2015)

I've found some mobile issues also thought it was just me. On Android and it seems the refresh buttons don't always work. I have to close out the app and reopen tapatalk to get new posts.


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2015)

All of us are experiencing the slowdown due to the server move. This will be addressed. Piece by piece old functionality is returning. There's another thread here in the Forum Questions section with other suggestions and observations.


----------



## Jeff2009 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm thinking a permanent move to the other site is in order.  This has become too hard to navigate.  New post button (the one to view all new posts) is hidden somewhere.   Should have left a good thing alone.  Colors are not friendly on the eyes.  Why was the update done on Friday with no support available?


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2015)

webfish is working hard to get add-ons working again. First priority is to get the performance working well. Then other functionality will return. Yes the timing was poor, it was supposed to happen a month ago, but the service provider had issues. Keep listing glitches here so that there is a checklist. In the meantime one can use the old color scheme by clicking on the Hearth.com style chooser at the bottom of the page and selecting "default".


----------



## Aranyic (Oct 19, 2015)

I have been working great this morning. Tapatalk updated this morning for me on Android and I've had zero issues so far today.


----------



## Jeff2009 (Oct 19, 2015)

begreen said:


> webfish is working hard to get add-ons working again. First priority is to get the performance working well. Then other functionality will return. Yes the timing was poor, it was supposed to happen a month ago, but the service provider had issues. Keep listing glitches here so that there is a checklist. In the meantime one can use the old color scheme by clicking on the Hearth.com style chooser at the bottom of the page and selecting "default".


The default view helped tremendously. Now I don't have to leave.


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2015)

Great. It's good to hear about the issues, but it will also be nice to have new functionality. The old forum software was falling behind in updates. Let us know what works well too.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 19, 2015)

No issues here.  Great job, guys!  I'm really happy to say this new forum loads MUCH faster than the old, on my PC.


----------



## Wildo (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome! the default setting is like it used to be.  I am so glad I read this thread!

Many thanks


----------



## KpR (Oct 19, 2015)

Maybe it's me, but the search function is returning very limited results, and only from posts made after the update.  Glad to have seen the update regardless. Thanks!


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2015)

KpR said:


> Maybe it's me, but the search function is returning very limited results,



This is being looked at.  The stars have to be realigned behind the scene (indexes, features, add-ons, etc).


----------



## maple1 (Oct 20, 2015)

After having just lost the ability to change styles - I must report that this new format is pretty well unusable on my XP machine, never mind what one thinks of the way it looks.


----------



## Jags (Oct 20, 2015)

maple1 said:


> I must report that this new format is pretty well unusable on my XP machine


Hmmm...I doubt that it is related to XP.  I am currently on an XP machine and although a bit different the format is very similar to the old version.
This isn't a done deal.  Webfish simply has to prioritize what comes next to work on.  Visual tweaking is on the horizon.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 21, 2015)

Is there any way to mark all threads in a forum as read . . . so I don't have to open and look at all 134 pages of a forum so that when I come to the site I can easily tell if there are new comments or posts in that forum?


----------



## Jags (Oct 21, 2015)

A little confused FFJ.  Are you referring to threads within a forum or at the forum level?
At the thread level - the thread title will be black if there is no new posts to the thread since the last time you looked.  They have the pumpkin color scheme if they are new threads or have new posts in the thread.

ETA...Also - if I pop into h.com I find myself going to the "recent activity" link at the top of the page. Gives you a quick glance at what is moving and grooving.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 21, 2015)

Jags said:


> A little confused FFJ.  Are you referring to threads within a forum or at the forum level?
> At the thread level - the thread title will be black if there is no new posts to the thread since the last time you looked.  They have the pumpkin color scheme if they are new threads or have new posts in the thread.
> 
> ETA...Also - if I pop into h.com I find myself going to the "recent activity" link at the top of the page. Gives you a quick glance at what is moving and grooving.



Threads within a forum . . . i.e. I've looked at all of the threads in the DIY section this morning that were new to me (either newly posted or with new comments). When I return those threads indicate that they have been looked at with no new comments -- which is all well and good.

The "problem" I have is that the other 134 pages with old threads that I have already looked at since joining here back in 2008 or so show up as not having been read by me . . . which in the grand scheme of life isn't earth shatteringly bad . . . but I just found it quite convenient pre-change as I could log on to hearth.com, look at the main forum page and quickly see whether there was a new post/comment in a section based on the color/bold-face . . . or not.


----------



## Jags (Oct 21, 2015)

I am sure that the history of thread activity was lost in the transition so all threads are seen as "new" until viewed again. 

ETA - at the top of the screen if you hover over "forums" there is the option to "Mark forum as read".  Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 21, 2015)

That might work.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 21, 2015)

What Jake is referring to, I think, is that when we all came back to the new forum, all threads were showing as unread.  I just did a quick "mark all forums read," and then checked the two or three threads that had actually updated since midnight the night before (using Timeline), and was back on track.  Might be more of an issue if you were away a little longer, but still the best way to handle it, I think.


----------



## Dieselhead (Oct 21, 2015)

Old forum software had the option where you would be able to mark an individual room as read. Wood shed for example.  Now it seems the only option is to mark the entire site read. It came in handy if you were on for a limited time and couldn't make it through all the rooms you read.

I am on old hearth display if that makes any difference.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 21, 2015)

In the new format just hover the cursor over "Forums" on the top menu bar and the option to mark the one you are in as read or to mark all forums read. Just like in the old setup.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm good now . . . caught up on what I had not read and then checked "Mark all forums read." 

I'm now fat, dumb and happy . . . as usual.


----------



## DougA (Oct 22, 2015)

Is it just my old memory or did the bars between posts just switch from orange to blue/gray?
Whatever the answer, I like it.


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2015)

DougA said:


> Is it just my old memory or did the bars between posts just switch from orange to blue/gray?
> Whatever the answer, I like it.


It appears that several color changes are being tinkered with. Its all part of the "details" that come after the big ticket items during a change over.  The very reason that I was trying to get folks to relax a bit.
Note that the bright white as well as white space has been altered, also.


----------



## dougstove (Oct 22, 2015)

The site is now loading and responding fine for me.  Thanks.
I dislike the wobbling images on the opening page; recent image postings wobbling back and forth.  Not helpful.


----------



## Dieselhead (Oct 22, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> In the new format just hover the cursor over "Forums" on the top menu bar and the option to mark the one you are in as read or to mark all forums read. Just like in the old setup.


I read on an iPad, so no cursor to hover over the forums button unfortunately. No biggie not the end of the world.


----------



## dougstove (Nov 10, 2015)

I still dislike the oscillating images on the home page.  They make me seasick.


----------



## DougA (Nov 10, 2015)

Jags said:


> It appears that several color changes are being tinkered with.


Thanks.  I am using the new format now and much happier.


----------

